# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  المساجلة الشعرية

## د. جمال مرسي

اخوتي الكرام في منتدى مصر 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أما و قد انتسب إلينا و لا يزال نخبة من أروع و أجمل الشعراء
 فدعونا نفتح صفحة جديدة من صفحات المساجلات الشعرية
التي غالبا ما تكون مساجلات كيبوردية يرتجل فيها الشعراء أجمل الأشعار
و لا يشترط فيها عدداً معيناً من الأبيات و لكن يشترط أن يبدأ الشاعر بما انتهى عنده من سبقه.
سنرى من منا أطول نفساً ( ليس في عدد الأبيات كما قلت ) و لكن في عدد المشاركات .
فلنبدأ من الآن ..
و ربما أبدأ بالأبيات التي جعلتها توقيعاً لي :



[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فعش للخير ، إن الخير أبقى =و ذكر الله أدعى بانشغالـي 
و حبٌ غير حـب اللهِ فـانٍ =و إن زانته نجمات الليالـي 
 [/poem]





ليبدأ الفارس الذي يأتي بعدي بحرف اللام



هيا انطلقوا و أمطرونا شعراً بارك الله بكم

و تقبلوا حبي 

د. جمال

----------


## مصطفى معروفي

كيف حالك أخي وصديقي الشاعر د.جمال مرسي ؟ أرجو أن تكون بخير وفي صحة وعافية ،وأبدأ معك المساجلة:
أقول في إحدى قصائدي:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,green,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يقولون لي جف المعين فلم تعد = لسبك القوافي ،كيف هذا النضوبُ؟
مساكين ظنوا أنما الشعر مسلكٌ = يقود الخطى ، سهل المنال ،قريبُ
فقلتُ:أقُّلوا اللوم ،لومي،فإنما الــ = ــقصيدة تأتي تارة وتغيبُ[/poem]
     حرف الباء
وتقبل تحياتي أخي وصديقي الشاعر الجميل جمال.
أخوك:مصطفى

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]استاذي الفاضل د. جمال
ساتابع ما بداته انت :
 يــا ويــل حـــالــي منــه حـطــنـي بقــلــبـه اسـيـر" 

جـاء يحاكمني يعاتبنــي بمحكمــة عــدل القلـوب [/grade]

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

*أخي الفاضل الدكتور / جمال مرسي*
*تحية وتقدير*
*يالها من فكرة رائعة أحببت أن أشارك فيها ببيتين من قصيدة لي* 
*خالص احترامي وتقديري شاعرنا الكبير*
*ودمت بكل ود*
*آمال* 
*
 أبدأ من حيث انتهى أخي الشاعر الكبير / مصطفى*
 
*بين مــــا أخفي وأبـــدي 
قد تعبت وطـال سهــدي 
فاشــف عـــلة مستهــام ٍ 
ودَّ لـــو يحــظى بـــــردِّ* 


*حرف الدال*

----------


## سـلـوى

*موضوع جميل جدااااا
انا داخلة اشجع

تسلم يا استاذ جمال

تقديرى و احترامى الدائم*

----------


## محمد نديم

شكرا لفكرتك الرائدة استاذنا د.جمال
وسأبدأ بما انتهت اليه د. آمال وهو حرف الدال :


دان على خدها
             قطف من الورد  
غاف على ثغرها 
           كاس من الشــهد
كاس على قدها 
          حسن , لنا يــردي
قد همت في حبها
      روحي لها أهــــــدي
تنأى ولا تقترب
     فأتوه في البــــــــــعد
وأذوق في بعدها
       مر الجوى وحـــدي   
رغم الجفا منها
      والوجد والســـــــهد 
ما زال عهدي لها
      من صادق العــــــهد    



( حرف الهاء)

----------


## سـلـوى

*هنسى الجرح و الالم
و اعيش دنيتى
بالصبر و الامل
و ابحر فى الحياة
من غير كسل

حرف اللام

*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أهلا بكم جميعا أيها الشعراء النبلاء
و أهلا بفارسة العامية الباشمهندسة سلوى العسولة
و اتمنى فقط أن تكون المساجلة للفصحى بما أن الموضوع مطروع في قاعة الشعر الفصيح
و لعلها فرصة لك يا سلوى أن تحاولي معنا نسج أبيات من الفصيح 
حاولي و سأنتظر
شكرا لكم جميعا ايها الأحباب
شكرا لأخي الحبيب مصطفى معروفي الذي أرحب به هنا أيما ترحيب
و لشلعرتنا الكبيرة د. آمال
و شاعرنا الرائع محمد نديم
و للغالية فري بيرد
و للمهندسة سلوى
تابعوا أيها الأحباب
ستكون فرصة جميلة للتواصل اليومي

و الآن سأبدأ بحرف اللام الذي انتهت عتده سلوى

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا .. لن أحبك فاستريحي =يا منية القلب الجريحِ[/poem]

( من قصيدة قديمة لي )

و الآن مع حرف الحاء

تحياتي

----------


## محمد نديم

حارت دموعي في الهوى وصبابتي                     وتفجرت من حبها اشواقي
ذابت جفوني من لــــــــهيب بكائها                      وتحجرت من نارها احداقـــــــي
لكن من عشق الفؤاد عيونـــــــــها                      لم تستجب , وتعمدت إزهاقــــــــــي
( حرف : الطاء)

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أستاذنا جميعا بكل أهلية واستحقاق د. جمال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فدائما أ،ت سباق في عمل الخير وطرح النافع وكأنك تقرأ ما خط في خواطر الشعراء من كل جديد .
أليس هذا من توفيق ربك وفضله عليك وحبه إياك ، وقد جعلت من نفسك قلبا يحبنا جميعا؟؟!!
ألا فليبارك الله هذا القلب البار الحنون ، وليمنح صاحبه العمر المديد ، والعمل الصالح المسعد السعيد.
واسمح لي أن أدخل هذه المساجلة بحرف اللام حيث بدأت - وأنت المبدع المتألق دائما - به.
من قصيدة حول الهاتف النقال أقول :

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
 لمَ يحيا الهمس بالبعــد أنينا وجراحا=ويظل الصمت آهـات: مساء وصباحا[/poem]

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أستاذنا جميعا بكل أهلية واستحقاق د. جمال
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> فدائما أ،ت سباق في عمل الخير وطرح النافع وكأنك تقرأ ما خط في خواطر الشعراء من كل جديد .
> أليس هذا من توفيق ربك وفضله عليك وحبه إياك ، وقد جعلت من نفسك قلبا يحبنا جميعا؟؟!!
> ألا فليبارك الله هذا القلب البار الحنون ، وليمنح صاحبه العمر المديد ، والعمل الصالح المسعد السعيد.
> واسمح لي أن أدخل هذه المساجلة بحرف اللام حيث بدأت - وأنت المبدع المتألق دائما - به.
> من قصيدة حول الهاتف النقال أقول :
>      [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
>  لمَ يحيا الهمس بالبعــد أنينا وجراحا=ويظل الصمت آهـات: مساء وصباحا[/poem]


أخي الحبيب د. حسان
أسعد الله صباحكز بكل الخير
جميل جدا هذا البيت و الأجمل منه هو ذلك التواصل الذي سينشأ و لمدة طويلة بدخولنا لصفحة المساجلة يوميا أو أكثر من مرة في اليوم
و لكن فقط هي ملحوظة صغيرة لضمان نجاح المساجلة
فقط اشترطت في تقديمها أن يبدأ الشاعر من آخر حرف في آخر بيت انتهى عنده الشاعر الذي قبله
و عليه فلقد كلن يجب أن تبدأ من القاف التي انتهى عندها بيت الشاعر محمد نديم
( لكن من عشق الفؤاد عيونـــــــــها لم تستجب , وتعمدت إزهاقــــــــــي )

بارك الله بكم جميعا

هيا .. فلنعد للمساجلة

مودتي و اشتياقي

----------


## مصطفى معروفي

شكرا لأختي د.آمال كحيل ، ولكل الإخوة الذين ساهموا في هذه المساجلة المباركة.
أقول في في بعض المتشاعرين ،والهاء في" حسبوه "ضمير يعود على الشعر:

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حـسـبـوه سـهــلا ،فـكــل غــــراب = بــــات يـصـمــي آذانــنــا تـنـعـابـا 
أنشأوا نصـا أعرجا،ليـس يمشـي = مستقيمـا،لـغـو يـنـافـي الـصـوابـا 
ويح قومي صـار القريـض غريبـا = فيـهـمـو شـاكـيـا يـمــوت اكتـئـابـا [/poem]
حرف الباء.
ودامت سلامتكم جميعا.
أخوكم:مصطفى

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

*خالص شكري واحترامي وتقديري*
*لشاعرنا الكبير الأستاذ / مصطفى*
*ويشرفني أن أبدأ من حيث انتهى*




*بالله أمســكْ فالـذي قــد حــلَّ بي*
*فوق احتمالي كيف لي أن أرجعا*
*نطــقت عيــــــوني بالذي أخفيته*
*زمــناً فهـل لي أن تجــود فأطمعا* 
*خــذني إلــيك فمــا أراك بتـــاركٍ*
*قلبي وحيدًا في الوجــود وضائعا*
*أنت الحبيب وليت شعري كم أنـا*
*أحبــبت كــوني فيـك بت ملوعــا*


*حرف العين*

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

أخي الحبيب د. جمال  ، والإخوة الأحبة في هذا المنتدى الأغر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وبعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد ؛


فقد كتبت ردا ؛ محاولا أن أجاري هؤلاء الفرسان في هذا المضمارالفني الرائع  ، فانفصلت شبكة النت  وقد

كنت قد قلت  سمعا وطاعة ملتزما بشرط أخينا الكبير الكريم د. جمال وهو أن يبدأ الشاعر من حيث انتهى من 

قبله فامري لله - طائعا سعيدا - ولأتابع من حرف العين ؛ حيث انتهت د. آمال كحيل ؛ فأقول :

                       على درب المحبة والوداد        تنادينا ؛ فأحبب بالتنادي

                           ومن لغة الكتاب نصوغ حبا       ونسكب خيره في كل واد

                           وفي مصر الكنانة يحتوينا         صفاء ساقه رب العبـــاد

  مع انني كنت شرعت أكتب من حرف الالقاف الذي انتهى منه أخونا العزيز محمد نديم ؛ فما أدري هل 

أستطيع ملا حقة هؤلاء الفرسان ؟؟!!

أسأل الله أن يبارك لأخينا الحبيب د. جمال صاحب السبق في كل نافع وممتع ومفيد ، وأرجو منه 

(سبحانه ) أن يوفق هؤلاء المتسابقين ؛ ليظل هذا السباق الفني مستمرا في انهماره بلا توقف.

ولجميع محبتي وتقديري .

                        حرف الــــــــــــــــدال

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

*أبدأ من حيث انتهى شاعرنا المبدع الدكتور / حسان الشناوي*


*دمعي تساقط والفؤاد قد احـترق*
*والوجــد نــار حــرها لا يحتمــل*
*أوشكت تنساني وصوتك لم يعـد*
*ينساب في أذني لحناً من غـــزل*
*رحل الهوى ورحلت معه مودعًا*
*قلبًا هـوى مني دقيــقة أن رحـل*

*حرف اللام*

*مع خالص احترامي وتقديري للجميع*
*آمال*

----------


## محمد نديم

وأبدأ باللام حيث انتهت د. آمال

لا فرق عــــندي إذ تركتك راغبا
ما بين غيم في الهوى وصفاء
هل كان حبك والغرام خديعة؟
أم كان شوقك للحبيب ر يــــــاء؟
عودي إلي وان رغبت تنكري
لا فرق عندي بين حبك والجفــــــاء
أوف بعهدك إن رغبت أو اغدري
لا فرق عندي بين غدرك والوفـــــاء
كوني شفاء للفؤاد أو اجرحي
لا فرق عندي بين جرحك والشفـــاء
كوني لسان الصدق أو فلتكذبي
لا فرق عندي بين صدقك والهــــــــراء
عودي إلي إذا رغبت أو ارحلي
لا فرق عندي بين موتك والبقــــــــــــاء
عودي إلي حبيبة أو فارحلي
فالآمر في عرف الهوا عندي سواء
لا لن تكوني غير وهم سارح
وحقيقة الأوهام ليس بها رجــــــــــــاء
ما كانت الأشواق شهوة عابر
من يرغب الشهوات يحيا في شقـاء
هذا فؤادي ارتوي من نبعه
صفو الحياة وارتجي فيه الـــــــــــــرواء
هذا فؤادي لا تغيب شموسه
والشمس مابخلت بشيء من ضـــــــياء
جنات روحي لا يموت ربيعها
تزهو بأطياف المحبة والنمـــــــــــــــــاء
جنات روحي لا تنام طيورها
تشدوا بألحان وما  أحلى الغنــــــــــــــــاء
من يزرع الأشواك في جنباتها غدرا
فلن تجني يداه سوى الدمــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء
كوني قناعا واهزأي بمشاعري
وسأرتقي رغم الجوى  , أدعو لقلبك بالهــــــــــناء


ونعود ( للألف  أو الهمزة)

----------


## مصطفى معروفي

أقول من قصيدة:[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أهملوا فيَّ يلبلا عذب لحن = واستساغت آذانهم نوح بوم
بيد أني لو كنت بين سواهم = لسموا بي إلى المقام العظيم
من يكن شاعرا بقوم كقومي= عاش محروما بينهم كاليتيم[/poem]
حرف الميم
ودامت مسراتكم.
أخوكم:مصطفى

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الميم الميم يا مصطفى :
[poem font="Andalus,6,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما كان يقهرني سوى غدر امرئ=أسكنته قلباً كمثل العسجدِ
و تخذتهُ خِلاً فما صان الوفا=و أملت فيه سعادةً ، لم أسعدِ[/poem]

حرف الدال :f2:

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

                 لاتغب عني ؛ فدربي حائر     كاد في حيرته أن يغرقا

              أيها النور الذي من أضلعي      وجناني وكياني أشرقا

وللجميع التحية والمحبة والتقدير

  د. حسان الشناوي

                               حرف القـــــــــــــــــــــــاف

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

ومع الدال: 
             [poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="green" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/38.gif" border="double,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دائما بالفضل تأتي سابقا   =  أتراني بك يوما لاحقا؟؟
 إنني أصبحت روحا سابحا   =   وببحر الجود أمسي غارقا[/poem]

        لم أكد ادخل بيتي السابقين متابعة الأخت العزيزة د. آمال حتى أطل د. جمال بروعته المتألقة ؛ فليعذرني  وللجميع محبتي وتقديري.
د. حسسان الشناوي
                       حرف القــــــــــــــــــاف

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="" border="double,4,darkblue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قل لي بربك لو ملكت بياني=و غزاك جيش شواردٌ و معانِ
فلمن ستهدي إن كتبت قصيدةً=عطرتها بالفلِّ و الريحانِ
لنديمَ أم آمال أم سلوى و معـ =ـروفي يجولُ بروضة الحسَّانِ[/poem]




النون :f2:

----------


## لميس الامام

اهلا يا دكتور يعني انت جيت على الوجع بالظبط فلا استطيع ان اقاوم المشاركة وها هي ذا

النون:
نصيبك في حياتك من حبيب         نصيبك في منامك من خيال 

(المتني)

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

لجمال مرسي روعة الفنان       وتألق: الإبداع ، والإتقان

                الشعر فوق يراعه متجــــــــدد       وبقلبه  :فيض من الإيمان

               ماذا أقول وقد شأوت مظفــــرا       وعلوت تمطرنا بكل حنــان

            وغدت قوافيك الشرود معالـــــما        ترسي الوفاء ومحبة الإنسان

             ياأيها القلب المحب تحيــــــــــة        خجلى إليك تساق من ( حسان )

          أنا لاأسوق شواردا ، لكنما              بك أهتدي في صوغ أي معان

          فأعن بياني إن كبا ؛ فلديك من           كرم الإخاء سماحة الإحسان

د. حسان الشناوي

                         حرف النــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون

----------


## محمد نديم

النون

نادواعلى لكي اصوغ قصائدا
فشهرت في سوح البيان يراعي
لكن ارتال القصيد تتابعت
موجا يهدهد مركبي وشراعي
فاذا اليراع يغوص من خجل به
في حسنهن يضيع اي ضياع


العين  (ع)

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> اهلا يا دكتور يعني انت جيت على الوجع بالظبط فلا استطيع ان اقاوم المشاركة وها هي ذا
> 
> النون:
> نصيبك في حياتك من حبيب         نصيبك في منامك من خيال 
> 
> (المتني)


يا هلا يا هلا بأديبتنا الرائعة لميس
طبعا هذا شرف كبير للمساجلة أن تكوني فيها و لكن بشعرك لا بشعر المتنبي
البيت الذي قلتيه للمتنبي بيت ينطبق على الكثيرين منا و أنا منهم و ما على المرء إلا أن يسلم بقضاء الله في جميع الأحوال
سأنتظر ارتجالك لبعض الأبيات فالمساجلة فرصة لتنشيط الذهن

تقبلي مودتي و اعجابي

د. جمال :f2:

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

العين العين 

[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="silver" bkimage="" border="double,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عين الحسودِ تصيبُ المرءَ أحيانا=و يسكنُ الداءُ في جنبيهِ أزمانا
لكنّ عينَ صديقٍ باتَ في حَسَدٍ =للخِلِّ لم تُبقِ فوقَ الأرضِ خِلاّنا[/poem]



النون من جديد

----------


## محمد نديم

نـحن الأولى قد فجروا بمــــــــــــدادهم
فيض المشاعر تزدهي برؤانــــــــــــــا
حــاكيت  ( اليوت *) غير ان يراعتي
جادت بها عربيـة اوزانــــــــــــــــــــــا
تمضي الأواصر والروابط كلـــــــــــها
ويظل صهر المبدعين زمانـــــــــــــــــا


ونظل ندور حول حرف ( النون)


*  اشارة الى تخصصي العلمي  الأساسي  في اللغة الأنجليزية
اليوت  :هو ت. س .اليوت الشاعر الأنجليزي .


نديم

----------


## عزيزة الخولي

السلام عليكم جميعا 
لكم يسعدنى أن أشارككم ، وأتمنى أن تنال مشاركاتى إعجابكم 
وللعلم هذه أولى مشاركاتى فى المنتدى ككل 
وأود أن أسطر هنا بيتين للشاعر الرائع المتميز المبدع الحساس الفارس النبيل 
العباس بن الآحنف شاعر العصر العباسى ، يقول 
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نزف البكاء دموع عينك فاستعر = عينا لغيرك دمعها مدرار 
من ذا يعيرك عينه تبكى بها = أرأيت عينا للبكاء تعار[/poem]
كل التحية والتقدير
ولكم هذه  :f2:

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> لكم يسعدنى أن أشارككم ، وأتمنى أن تنال مشاركاتى إعجابكم 
> وللعلم هذه أولى مشاركاتى فى المنتدى ككل 
> وأود أن أسطر هنا بيتين للشاعر الرائع المتميز المبدع الحساس الفارس النبيل 
> العباس بن الآحنف شاعر العصر العباسى ، يقول 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> نزف البكاء دموع عينك فاستعر = عينا لغيرك دمعها مدرار 
> من ذا يعيرك عينه تبكى بها = أرأيت عينا للبكاء تعار[/poem]
> كل التحية والتقدير
> ولكم هذه



يا أهلا يا أهلا بالشاعرة الصغيرة
يسعدنا و يشرفنا انضمامك إلينا في منتدى أبناء مصر
شرفتِ و آنستِ
و أهلا بك و بأولى مشاركاتك و إن كنت أتمناها أن تكون من شعرك أنت
لكن لا بأس سنقبلها إكراما و تكريما
أهلا بك أختي الكريمة
و تقبلي الود
د. جمال

----------


## مصطفى معروفي

أقول من قصيدة في التذمر:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,sienna,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ربِّ أشــكــو إلــيـــك كـفـرحـيــاة = كـل جبـس لأوجهـا فــي صـعـودِ 
فبهـا يشقـى الحـر، والنـذل يحيـا = لاهـيــا نـاعـمــا بـعـيــش رغــيــد[/poem]حرف الدال.
وتسلمون جميعكم.
أخوكم:مصطفى

----------


## عادل الخطيب

*  دم  على كفي
و رجفة الموت
   في قلبى
 فبأى الاء الفجيعة
اصطلي جمرة الحرف
*

----------


## لميس الامام

الفاء

فسعت يدي املا 
تبحث عن طوق الياسمين
تبحث عن شوقي الدفين
حلمي الحزين
عن بقايا الياسمين
فاذا بالعقد كنز الياسمين
يتدلى فوق صدري
ناضرا عبقا
حاضرا مثل اليقين
كنت هذا وكل هذا حين آثرت جواري

----------


## محمد نديم

الياء


يا[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,darkblue,normal,normal" bkcolor="burlywood" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/42.gif" border="solid,4,purple" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
 بسمة الصبح الندية أقـبــــــلي    اني انتظرتك والمنى تحــــــدوني
ان يحتوينا الحب في جناتـــــــــه   أهفو، لأن أحيا بها ، بجنـــــــون
فعقدت عزمي والمشاعر والنهى     كي ما اعيش بدهشة المفتــــون[/poem]

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

النون :


[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,sienna,bold,normal" bkcolor="burlywood" bkimage="" border="double,4,sienna" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ناديت ناديت لم يسمع ندا قلمي = إلا القليلُ و جُلُّ الناسِ في شُغٌلِ[/poem]


حرف اللام

و أرحب بشاعرنا الجميل عادل الخطيب
و استاذتنا الفاضلة لميس الامام


حرف اللام

----------


## مصطفى معروفي

أقول من قصيدة:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لَرُبَّ أخي قريضٍ من حطامٍ = فقيرٌ وهْو  بالشعــرِ الغنيُّ
قصائده تطوف بكل أرضٍ = وقد بهرتْ وهامَ بها الحفيُّ[/poem]
حرف الياء
وتسلمون جميعا.
أخوكم:مصطفى

----------


## عزيزة الخولي

شكرا د/ جمال على الترحيب وعلى قبول بيتى العباس بن الأحنف ، لم أكن أعرف أن المساجلة بأبيات للأعضاء ، الحقيقة أنا بحب العباس بن الأحنف جدا جدا وخصوصا هذين البيتين اللتين كتبتهما فى مشاركتى السابقة 
واليوم مع حرف الياء أشارك ببيتى توقيعى 
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يامن رحلتم أما فى عودكم= أمل فالقلب بعدكم بالشوق يشتعل 
أودعتموه اشتياقا لا يفارقه = كأنه عاشق فى هجركم يصل[/poem]
حرف اللام

----------


## مصطفى معروفي

أقول من قصيدة:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,green,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا تلمني ولم تذق للهوى طعــ = ـــما فمنِّي يا لائمي لا تنالُ
لم يطأ أرض العشق قلبُكَ هيْهـا = تَ تعي في الهوى كلاماً يقالُ[/poem]
حرف اللام.
وتسلمون جميعكم.
أخوكم:مصطفى

----------


## عادل الخطيب

*لا منى فى الهوى
 خلي البال
 ولا يدرى
 بأن العشق مملكتى 
 وبان الحرف  معجزتى
  سيفى  
حروف النور اذ اشدو
  و قرطاسى
 الرمح   والترس
  نبلتى والقوس
 على  براق يراعتى
 لاتحدنى ارض
 وان الشعر اذ  اخطو
 تراه الوحى
  يتبعنى
حروفى بالمدى نثرت
كواكب  الفكر
 محال
ان  ينال النجم
من كانت
 خطاه على الارض*

----------


## لميس الامام

من قصيدتي مدينتي

ضقت بما نطقوا ..حكموا بموت مدينتي
باسم الحضارة والرخاء
كالوا لها الطعنات خناجر عمياء
فترنحت مدينتي نزفت..
وتساقطت احجارها 
دمعة تلو دمعة
وقامت عاى انقاض حارتنا .. 
على انقاض منزلنا
هيكاكل صماء 
رغم رخامها اللماع
رغم الوان الطلاء 
عمالقة بدون وفاء
تغور في كبد السماء
كتل من الأسمنت 
تربض فوق مدينتي
تربض على صدر الرضا
تربض على صدر الصفاء

الألف

----------


## محمد نديم

أبكيك رغم صلابتي
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,darkred,bold,normal" bkcolor="limegreen" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/23.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أبكيك رغم صلابتي محبو بتي
              فالشوق في جوف الهوى أرداني
رقي وكوني للفؤاد شفاءه
                  فالدمع قرح مهجتي وكيـاني
هلا صفحت عن الحبيب لعله
                  يحظى بشئ من شـذا الألحان؟
في خيمة للحب يسكنها الهوى
                   وتعطرت من زهرة الأفنـان
زهر يضوع الوجد في أكمامه
                من لمس كفيك ,الرقيق الحـاني
عند اللقاء يذوب قلبي والنهى
                   والعمر يصبح لحظة وثـواني
فمتى اللقاء يجيء في أفراحه
                   يحلو على نغماتهن زمــاني؟[/poem]  


الياء

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الروي هو النون أخي محمد و ليس الياء

[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="" border="double,4,purple" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نوارس القلب مذ طارت مسافرةً=إليك لم يعرفِ الربّانُ شُطآنا
ففي جفونكِ قد تاهت سفائنهُ=و فوق ثغركِ ألقى الموجُ غرقانا[/poem]

و الآن .. نعود للنون من جديد :f2:

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]نشتاق إلى من نحب 

فيخال إلينا أنه بقربنا .... 

تتناغم حروفه العذبه وتناجي أشواقنا الحالمة [/grade]

----------


## صهيب نبهان

..

نمزق ليلاً نهاراً أجيبوا ** أيا مجلس الأمن أين الرفاقْ ؟
وتلك القرارات تنقض نقضاً ** فضاع السلام ومات الوفاقْ

حرف القاف

..

----------


## محمد نديم

قرير العين فرحانــــا
سعيد النبض يا قلبي
رقيق الشدو جذلانـــا
بدفء الود والقـــرب
اذا ما الليل أتعبــــني
بمر الدهر والكـــــرب
سعيت ال جداولهــــــا
لأرشف بهجة الـــحـب
وطرت الى مجرتهـــــا
الى أحداقها الشــــهب
لتلقي من بشاشتــتـــهـا
ورغم الريح والســـحب
نجوما تزدهي فرحــــــا
تزيل كآبة الـــــــــــدرب[/poem]

----------


## محمد نديم

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,6,black" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قرير العين فرحانــــا   سعيد النبض يا قلبي
رقيق الشدو جذلانـــا  بدفء الود والقـــرب
اذا ما الليل أتعبــــني  بمر الدهر والكـــــرب
سعيت الى جداولهــــــا   لأرشف بهجة الـــحـب
وطرت الى مجرتهـــــا  الى أحداقها الشــــهب
لتلقي من بشاشتــــهـا  ورغم الريح والســـحب
نجوما تزدهي فرحــــــا  تزيل كآبة الـــــــــــدرب[/poem]

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]بلون كل الفصول جاءني حبك.. 

بطعم كل الأمسيات الحنونة زارني.. 

بوداعة طفل طرق أبواب قلبي… 

بأجمل من زينة عروس كان يزين كل شبر من قلبي يختال فيه.. 

وبشموخ الواثق الخطوة أخذ يطبع شيئا من أنفاسه واحساسه في 
سمائي.. 

وببراعة الرسام بدأ يرسم لوحة الصمود للأشواق بين سكناتي.. 

جاءني بدفء لم تملك كل شتاءاتي الدافئة الا أن تتراجع أمامه.. 

جاءني بصدق لم أرتجي أكثر منه في وقت كان يخونني فيه الصدق 
بمن حولي.. 

جاءني كهواء نقي يخترق أنفاسي بعد ان لوث زيف المدن والقلوب 
كل ما حولي.. 

لم أملك الا أن أضمه بين أضلعي.. [/grade]

الياء   صح؟

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

لبغداد قلت :

[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بعناكِ بالصمت الذي بعنا بهِ=قدس العروبة فاشترى الأوغادُ
من كل صوبٍ ينسلون كأنهم =إذ جيَّشوا تلك الجيوشَ جرادُ
فتح المزاد فأقبلوا، فتحالفوا=فتقاسموا ، فتكشفت أحقادُ[/poem]

الدال

----------


## محمد نديم

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="groove,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دارت على الجلاس
بحديثها العـــــاطر
كاس من الأعراس
في بيتها الـــعامر
ضاءت ببسمتـــها
وبوجهها الباهــر
بدرا له الـــــــــق
في ليلنا الـسـاهر[/poem]

----------


## مصطفى معروفي

أقول من قصيدة عن شهر رمضان الأبرك:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,seagreen,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رمضـانُ هـلَّ فهـلَّ بالغـفـران = فضـل الكريـم ومنـة المـنـان
بقدومه زهـت الحيـاة وأشرقـت = واهتـز ترحيبـاً بـه  الثـقـلان 
أمسى وأصبح نوره باليمـن والـ = ـبركات في الدنيـا بكـل مكـان [/poem] 
حرف النون.
وتسلمون جميعكم.
أخوكم:مصطفى

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أعتذر عن تأخري في هذا السباق الفني الذي سبقنا إليه وفيه صاحب السبق دائما أخونا الحبيب د. جمال؛ 

لبعض الأعطاب والأعطال في جهاز الحاسوب عندي ، واسمحوا لي أن أبدا بحرف النون ؛ حيث انتهى الأخ 

العزيز مصطفى معروفي :

 من إحدى التحايا التي كتبتها لجنوب لبنان أقول على لسان شباب الجنوب - وهم يجيبون إخوانهم شباب 

الوطن العربي - : 

                          نحن من عشرين عاما     نجعل الصبر مقـــاما

                                لانبالي أن نرى النصــــــــر : حَماما أو حِماما

             د. حسان 
                                   حرف المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيم

----------


## عادل الخطيب

*بدمعــى رويت هذى السطور 
 وجثــت حنينا بين الربوع 
 اعبئى قلبى بخمر الدموع
 واكتب حرفى فوق القلوع
 رحيل  رحيل  واين الوصول
 وقلبى  مصاغ بسهد القصيد
 وعمرى مشاع  ضل الدروب 
 فاين الاقى  وجه الحبيب 
 وكيف يطيب جرحى لديكِ
 وانتِ الحقيقه
 حلم الرجوع
*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أختي الكريمة فري بيرد
على ما يبدو اننا تزامنا في ردودنا فبدأ كلانا بحرف الباء


أخي الحبيب محمد نديم
ما شاء الله على سرعة البديهة المصحوبة بشعر جميل
و يا ليت تكون كل المشاركات مرتجلة كيبوردية إلا إذا اضطر الشاعر أن يخرك من دفاترهالقديمة


أخي الحبيب :مصطفى
شكرا لتواصلك و أشعارك الجميلة


أخي الحبيب د. حسان 
افتقدناك فعلا ، فألف ألف حمد لله على السلامة


أخي الحبيب عادل الخطيب
على مل يبدو أنك تسير في واد آخر أو أنك لم تقرأ شروط المساجلة و هو الالتزام بآخر حرف انتهى عنده الشاعر الذي يسبقك


الرجاء من الاخوة جميعا التقيد بهذا الشرط فهو الأهم 
أن نبدأ من حيث انتهى من سبق


دمتم جميعا بخير

و الآن واصلوا هذا الجمال الغير منقطع


تحياتي و شكرا

----------


## محمد نديم

أخي د.جمال
تحياتي العاطرة

ارتجالاتي كيبوردية والله
ما عدا الللامية  - بعنوان - لا فرق عندي -   فهي قديمة
والباقي والحمد لله من وحي الخاطر
سلمت بخير

----------


## محمد نديم

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عشت الحياة بلا قلق
والله لى كان الحبيب
فعشقت نورا يأتلق
وله بقلبي اي طيب
عشت الحياة ببهجة
في ساحة العشق الرحيب[/poem]

----------


## عزيزة الخولي

وهذه أول إرتجال كيبوردى لى 
أتمنى أن يعجبكم
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بكل الشوق جئت إلى ديار = رعاها الله من عين الحسود [/poem]ويكفى هذا فأنا لم أجرب الارتجال من قبل 
هيا حرف الدال

----------


## عادل الخطيب

العزيز د  جمال  لا  والله انا  كتبت بعد الاخ محمد نديم  وكان انتهى عند  حرف الباء  فكانت بداية كتابتى عليه
لتلقى من بشاشتها ورغم الريح والسحب                        نجوما تزدهى فرحا تزيل كآبة الدروب
  يمكن حصل حاجه وانا ببعت الرساله اتاخرت  وفيه حد سجل قبلى محتمل  ايها الجميل
  يعنى مش دى اول مره اكشترك فى المساجله والموضوع مش صعب يعنى  
 اخوك المحب 
 عادل

----------


## مصطفى معروفي

أقول مرتجلا:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,green,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دعوا الصب لا تعذلوه ،كفاه = عذاب الهيام كفاه ضناه
فإن تعذلوه  تكونوا بذاك = بلغتم بجوركمو  منتهاه[/poem]
حرف الألف.
وتسلمون جميعكم.
أخوكم:مصطفى

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وشكر الله للأحبة في المنتدى وبارك في فرسان هذا السباق الفني الذي يقوده باقتدار أخونا د. جمال

( بارك الله له وحفظه ) ، وأجدد اعتذاري عن ـأخري غير المتعمد ، شاكرا ممتنا.

ولأدخل السباق فأقول :

             أرأيت الشمس يوما          تكتسي وجه القمـــــــــــــر؟

              وكأن الليل قد حــــــــــــــــــــــل نهارا بالبشــــــــــــــــــر

د. حسان

                   حرف الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراء

----------


## محمد نديم

الى الشاعرة الصغيرة :

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,seagreen,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
راقت لــــك الأوزان         في بحـرها الوافي
  أهدت لك الألـــحان           من نبعها الصـــافي
  أزهرت بالأشــــــعار         كالبلسم الشـــــــافي      [/poem]


استاذنا الدكتور جمال :  لو سمحت لي باقتراح بسيط لتطوير المساجلة : ما رايك اخي الفاضل ان نبدأ بآخر حرف كما الوضع الان واضافة موضوع نتكلم فيه ..الأمر الذي  قد يشجيع الأبداع والقريحة ان تتقد فترتجل ؟ الموضوعات أتركها لك اخي الكريم .

محمد نديم

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

             في  (نديم  )سجاـــحة الفنان       ولــــديه سماحة الإنسان

           إنه شاعر وناقد شعــــــــــــــر        وقليلا مايلتقي الأمــــران

          ضمنا - ياأخي - لعالمك الرحـــــــــب  وخذنا إليك كالـندمان

حسان

حرف الــــــــــــــــنــــــــــــــــــــــــون

----------


## محمد نديم

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="" border="double,6,black" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نعيم الوصل بينكم
بشهد الحب قد هل
ليزهر في جوانحنا
رقيق الود والأمل
فغنى القلب من فرح
من الأشعار ما مل[/poem]

اللام

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

                 لهذا المنتدى عبق      يفوح بخالص الود

                   يعطر من يجيء إليــــــــه بالترحيب والـــرد

حسان

                     الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدال

----------


## لميس الامام

الدال

دنوت ومن حنانيك لهفة
تأججا للمشاعر في ضلوعي
لتحتويني  عيون حبك
لتنشق الصخور وينساب مائي

الألف المهمزة (اليس كذلك يا دكتور جمال) مع خالص ودي وتقديري للجميع

لميس الامام

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> الى الشاعرة الصغيرة :
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,seagreen,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> راقت لــــك الأوزان         في بحـرها الوافي
>   أهدت لك الألـــحان           من نبعها الصـــافي
>   أزهرت بالأشــــــعار         كالبلسم الشـــــــافي      [/poem]
> 
> 
> استاذنا الدكتور جمال :  لو سمحت لي باقتراح بسيط لتطوير المساجلة : ما رايك اخي الفاضل ان نبدأ بآخر حرف كما الوضع الان واضافة موضوع نتكلم فيه ..الأمر الذي  قد يشجيع الأبداع والقريحة ان تتقد فترتجل ؟ الموضوعات أتركها لك اخي الكريم .
> ...



فكرة راااااااااااااااااااائعة يا أستاذ محمد
أوافق عليها :f2:  
و ليتها تعجب الاخوان أيضا فيشاركوننا فيها

نبتدئ بالحرف الأخير مع وضع موضوع يصاغ عليه الجديد
كالحب
الكرم
الخير
السعادة
الكرة
مصر
الزواج
الصداقة




و هكذا

و كل شاعر يحدد مع الحرف الذي ينتهي عنده الموضوع الذي يريد للشاعر
 الذي يليه أن يكتب فيه ارتجالاً

هيا .. انطلقوا أيها الأحرار الأحباء :f2:

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وحبذا الاقتراح والموافقة من أخوين كريمين . 

غير أن لي تساؤلا : هل ثمة مايمنع أن نشترك جميعنا في موضوع واحد ثم إذا انتهينا منه دخلنا السباق 

بموضوع جديد وهكذا لايكاد ينتهي السجال حتى يبدأ ؛ وبذلك نلتقى على وحدة الموضوع مع اختلاف الرؤى 

والتعابير والخيال والأوزان والقوافي.

ومن ثم - وليسمح لي اخونا الحبيب د.جمال - ليس من الضروري أن يحدد الشاعر لمن بعده الموضوع ، 

بل أرى أن يحدد من نثق فيهم من الأحبة في هذا المنتدى  وعلى رأسهم شاعرنا الكبير د. جمال - موضوعا 

جديدا إذا بدا له مثلا أن ماكتب في الموضوع السابق كاف .

وهذه وجهة نظر قابلة للتغيير والتطوير ؛ والأهم أن تشحذ القوارح وتكون مستعدة للارتجال والاستجابة.

وليتفضل أخونا الدكتور جمال بالارتجال حول الموضوع الأول .

وآمل أن تكون مصر هي البداية.

وأقول لأخينا الحبي د. جمال :

       [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فارس المنتدى تقدم وحدد    =   ماتراه من الأمور وجـدد

       و(نديم) له التحية ؛ عرفـــــــــا=نا بفضل المهذب المتودد[/poem]
ولا يعني هذان البيتان الأعرجان أن على الدكتور جمال أن يبدابحرف الدال ؛ فمعاذ الله أن يكون هذا قصدي، 

إنما فأفأت لأن نديما وقف على الفاء ؛ فماذا أفعل؟؟؟

فلأقدم اعتذاري لكما ؛ فهما أهل لكل تقدير.

د. حسان

----------


## مصطفى معروفي

أقول :
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,green,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
درب الهوى صعب طويل = لكنه مع ذا جميل
من ساره أمسى يرى = أن الذي عانى قليل [/poem]
حرف اللام.
وتسلمون جميعا.
أخوكم:مصطفى

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وحبذا الاقتراح والموافقة من أخوين كريمين . 
> 
> غير أن لي تساؤلا : هل ثمة مايمنع أن نشترك جميعنا في موضوع واحد ثم إذا انتهينا منه دخلنا السباق 
> 
> بموضوع جديد وهكذا لايكاد ينتهي السجال حتى يبدأ ؛ وبذلك نلتقى على وحدة الموضوع مع اختلاف الرؤى 
> 
> والتعابير والخيال والأوزان والقوافي.
> ...


يا دكتور حسان يا جميل
انت رائع في كل اطروحاتك و الفكرة التي طرحتها أيضا رائعة
و إن كنت أرى و رأيي ليس ملزماً أن تجديد الموضوع و القافية و البحر سيكون أفضل لكي لا نصاب بالملل لو تطرقنا لموضوع واحد مدة طويلة
أما بالنسبة لمصر ( التي نعشقها ) فأنا أخبيء لكم مفاجأة أخرى بعد هذه المساجلة ان شاء الله ستعجبكم و ستجدث نوعا جديدا من التفاعل الغير منتهي .

و مبدئيا سيكتب من بعدي أبياتا عن مصر الحبيبة تتتابع إلى أن يفرجها رب العزة .

تقبل الود

و الآن نعود للدال من مشاركة د. حسان

----------


## محمد نديم

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,indigo,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,6,deeppink" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دول هي الأيام لا ترجو بـــــها
صفوا الحياة  ,وما لهن قرار.
تمضي الممالك كالسراب كأنها
ما عم فيها سؤدد وعمـــــــــار
لكن مصر على الزمــــــان بهية
تختال في آفاقها أقمـــــــــــار.
بالنور ترسم للأنام طريقــــــــهم
في هديها كل الأولى قد ســـــاروا
رفعت لواء المجد فوق نخيلـــها 
وضفافها قد زانهــــــــــن فخار
وشدت قلوب العاشقين بحبـــها
وترنمت في اعطافنا اوتــــــــار
نثرت بذور الحب في أقلامنا
فتراقصت في روضهاالأشعار[/poem]


اني لارجو العفو منك سماحة .. ان كانت الهفوات تترى في قصيدي

----------


## لميس الامام

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="none,4,blue" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ريم اعذري قلمي تحيا به الذكر
ويرتوي من مداد الفرحة القلم
تلك الصغيرة قد فارقتنا زمنا
ورجعت القى الصبا
قد طوح الزمنا[/poem]


لميس الامام
]
( لقاء ابنة اخي بعد طول غياب) قصيدة كتبتها لريم

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رباه : مصر وهبتها نيلاً جرى = في أرضها يروي العِطاشَ دهورا
و وهبتها شعباً نبيلاً طيباً =فإذا ادلهم الخطبُ كان هصورا
يحمي ثراها بالدماء فإن دعا=للسلم داعٍ حازهُ منصورا

[/poem]

----------


## محمد نديم

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/41.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رباه جئتك متعبا
في الليل اشكو غربتي
ربي شقيت برحلتي
في الدرب تاهت خطوتي
من لي بكف تحتوي
هذا الفؤاد ومهجتي
الاك يا مصر العلا
فمتى اللقاء بفرحتى؟
يا مصر لست انا الذي
ينسى زمان البهجة
بين النخيل وشدوها
كانت عهود طفولتي
فوق الضفاف ترعرعت
دقات قلب مخبت
يهوى هواك ونسمه
عطرا بود عشيرتي
والنيل يروى صافيا
بالحب ورد خميلتي
تشدو الطيور بظلها
لما لقــــــيت حبيبتي
أين الليالي والمسا
وأريج كفك جدتي؟
أين الحكايات التي
رسمت ملامح صورتي
وابي يعلمني الطريقة
كي الف عمامتي.؟
ويروح يضربني اذا
أهملت ورد قراءتي
أشتاق حلوى خالتي
وطري خبزك عمتي؟
وحبيبة القلب التي
تحنو بحلو النظرة
تلك الشفاه برقــــة
تحنو لتلثم جبهتـي
فأجود من وحى الهوى
قبلا لشهد الوجنة[/poem]

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Arabic Transparent,6,limegreen,normal,italic" bkcolor="royalblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="outset,8,darkblue" type=0 line=1 align=left use=ex num="0,black"]
تألـــــقي تـــــألــقي    =   في أفـقــك الـمـنـمـق

وفجري حولي سنا     =   من طـهرك المرقرق

وأ رسلي حلو الحديـــــ=ــــث  متــرعا بالألــــــق

يابسمة  رفت على        =     نشيديَ المـــــؤرق

فغردت لحـونه        =      بشدوها المؤتلق

د. حسان الشناوي[/poem]

----------


## عزيزة الخولي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قلبى يرفرف فى سماء بلادى = ويذوب شوقا للحبيب الغادى 
ماذا سيفعل تحت وطأة غربة = تقصيه عنا والحنين ينادى [/poem]
مشكلة حكاية الارتجال ، صعبة 
لكن على أية حال كل مرة أزود بيت 
يلا حرف الدال

----------


## The_King

دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء * * * وطب نفساً إذا حكم القضاء 

حرف الألف

----------


## محمد نديم

[frame="10 80"]داو الجراح ايا فؤاد فانني
قد ذبت شوقا في لهيب سهادي
بالذكريات عن الأحبة والحمى
اذ طال عن ارض الجدود بعادي
اشتاق وهج الشمس في آفاقها
وأروم نفحا من شذا أجدادي
لأهيم عشقا في صلاة تهجد
واصوغ حبك في سنا أورادي[/frame]

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Arial,3,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/1.gif" border="double,3,burlywood" type=3 line=1 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
 دم يانديم بشعرك الأخاذ   =    فالشعر للإحساس خير ملاذ
                     وأفض علينا من يراعك عالما    =  متألقا بودادك الجبــــَّاذ
                       واحكم بما ترضى ؛ فأنت مؤهل  =   أن تنتمي لك رؤية الأستاذ[/poem]

----------


## محمد نديم

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/48.gif" border="none,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ذاب الفؤاد بعطر من مودتكم=فسعى اليكم باسما فرحانا
بيت القصيد بشدو من براعتكم=سكب المحبة في دمي ألحانا [/poem]


وأقول :



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عذرا فإني كاتب فيض النهى=عفو الخواطر تزدهي ألوانا
هذي الخواطر كاللهيب باضلعي=فتفجرت في دفتري بركانا
لا ما علمت لهن من أصل ولا =يوما درست لفنها أوزانا 
هذي فيوض الرب من الهامه= خلق الجمال وسير الأكوانا
تلك الحقيقة فاعذر القلب الذي=يندى بحب اذ يرى حسانا[/poem]

----------


## عزيزة الخولي

إلى الشاعر الذى فطر على الشعر وولد شاعرا محمد نديم 
ارتجال كيبوردى لم أعهده من قبل فأنا لا أحسن الارتجال 
علها تعجبكم 
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نسج القصيد بظل قلبك بيته  =  فتحول القلب الجميل قصيدا 
الشعر بين يديك طفل عابث = يهوى الدلال ويعشق التغريدا 
غرد بألحان إذا ما غردت = بهم الطيور حسبتها ترديدا 
والله إنك يا نديم لشاعر = ملأ الكلام حلاوة وورودا[/poem]
كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,5,royalblue" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دم يا عبير الحب ؛ هذا المنتدى    =   روض به طير المحبــــة غـــردا
                     وهفت له الآفاق تنشق عطــــــره    =     وتضج بالألحان فيه تـــــــوددا[/poem]

----------


## عزيزة الخولي

دعانى الشعر يوما فاستجابت .......... دموعى والخواطر والأمانى
وسجلت القوافى نبض قلبى .......... فكان الشعر لى أصفى مكان 
أحب الشعر يسرى فى دمائى............ وأسكنه أميرا فى كيانى

----------


## محمد نديم

قالت عزيزة

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/38.gif" border="groove,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دعانى الشعر يوما فاستجابت= دموعى والخواطر والأمانى
وسجلت القوافى نبض قلبى = فكان الشعر لى أصفى مكان 
أحب الشعر يسرى فى دمائى=وأسكنه أميرا فى كيانى[/poem]

رائع يا عزيزة
 واقول:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/47.gif" border="solid,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نشيدك رائق عذب=كشدو الجدول الحاني
وبوحك صادق بالود=يعزف حلو الحان
وشعرك باسما يأتي=بشوش الوجه يلقاني
(عزيزة ) يا شذا الأزهار=زانت كل بستان[/poem]

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,orange,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="double,6,orange" type=0 line=1 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن!!!!!

                     نمير ذاك أم عطرُ ؟        =     وود ذاب أم شعرُ؟

                     وسلسال من الإبــــدا         =       ينهل عذبه الفكرُ؟

                     أم استرواح أنســـــــام       =    سقاها ضوءه الفجرُ؟

                  ( نديمُ  ) سقيتنا بالشعـــــــــــــــــــــ=ر مايهفو له الزهــــــــرُ

                   وحفَّتْنا (عزيزة ) بالـــــــــــــ= قريض كأنه الذِّكْــــــــــرُ

                   فطيرا في فضاء الشعـــــــــــــ=ر ؛ يهبط منكما السحـــرُ

العزيزان ( نديم ) ، و(عزيزة )

بدأتما مرحلة جديدة من السباق  ؛ فانطلقا مرفرفين ؛ لكن مشفقين على  الزغب من أمثالي.

بارك الله لكما ، وأفسح لكما الفضاء للتحليق ، وليكن حرف الراء رفرفة لمن سيأتي.[/poem]

----------


## محمد نديم

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/27.gif" border="outset,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رقيق الحس والوجدان=قوى النظم والأوزان
رٍايت النور في كفيه= يشمل باقة الألوان
وهاجت في قصائده=بحار الشدو والألحان
ولما أن قرأناها=أنارت باحة الوجدان
ولما أن تعجبنا=من الشادي من الفنان؟
غفونا في تساؤلنا=,حلمنا أنه(حسان)[/poem]

----------


## صهيب نبهان

[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,10,deeppink" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نثرتم ها هنا درراً = من الأفكار والصورِ
وبحتم بالهوى نغماً = جميل اللحن والوترِ
وضاع القول بعدكموا = وغاب عن السما قمري
فجئت لأستقي عبقاً = لكي ما يزدهي ثمري[/poem]

عذراً للإيجاز ولي عودة

----------


## عادل الخطيب

يايها القلب المعذب فى الهوى
اشرب  رفيق الهم دمعي
واملء الاقداح من فيض البكاء
 صب  انا صب عرفت العشق فرضى 
 فى محاريب الوفاء

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,5,royalblue" type=0 line=1 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
أهلا بعادلٍ الخطيبِ   =   الشاعر الشَّجِن اللبيبِ
                  أبكِ القلوب ، وأرْضِها = فالشعر منها كالطبيبِ
                 ولربما كان الشفـــــــــا= ء مدامعا للمستجيبِ
                 أو بسمة معها الحيــــا = ة تعود كالغصن الرطيبِ[/poem]

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

بسم الله ما شاء الله
أين كنت من هذا الألق
غبت قليلا فإذا بالمساجلة تشتعل بحبكم أيها الفرسان النبلاء
فلله أنتم .
 :f2:  


[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,,normal,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="double,4,darkblue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بكم يا رفاقُ تسامى الشعورْ=و ضَوَّأَتِ القلبَ هالاتُ نورْ
بكم عاد للشعر ذاكَ البريقُ=و فاحت بعطر الصفاءِ الزهور
[/poem]

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

:Love:

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="coral" bkimage="" border="double,9,sandybrown" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رفرف بقلبك يا( جمال )       =    وانفث لنا السحر الحلالْ
                   وافتح بشعرك رائقـــــــــا        =  فى المنتدى أرقى مجـــــــالْ
                  وأعد بعودتك الحنــــــــــو       =  ن تألقا فوق الخيــــــــــــــالْ[/poem]

----------


## صهيب نبهان

..

[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,10,blue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لـ " بسمة " أطلالٌ بقلبي وبلدتي = بقايا سرابٍ .. أو خيالُ مآتةِ 
جعلتُ لها في كل ضلعٍ ( مخدةٌ ) = فما رضيتْ إلا بريشِ النعامةِ 
نثرتُ لها وَرْدي بـ (قعر) صبابتي = فضاع احمرار الورد بين ( الحتيتةِ ) ![/poem]

..

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/3.gif" border="outset,4,white" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تمهل ؛ فقد خابت ظنونيَ عندما = جلبت لها ( لبسا ) جديدا مهندَما
                   فألقته في وجهي وقالت ليَ : ( اتِّكِلْ ) = وإلا جعلت الرأس منك مهشَّما
                  أيفرحني لبس كمثلك بائس   = و (دفتر شيكاتي  ) بملياره نما
                 وقل إن تشأْ في الشعر ألف قصيدة=   أو اجعل طريقي بالقصيد ( ملغَّما)
                 أنا - أيها المنحوس بالشعر - لست من =   مع الشاعر ( الفَقْرانِ)ترقىإلى السما
إذا مااشترى الشعر  ( المُبَايِلَ ) فلتكن   =    به ( كَامِيراتٌ) ؛ لاتقل لي ربما
وإلا  ف( غُرْ ياالدَّلْعَدِي وامشِ من هنا  = وخلي قصايدَكْ تبقَ تعطيك) منجما
                 فعدت - أنا المتعوس - أحمل خيبتي =  أفوض للرحمن أمري مسَّلما[/poem]

----------


## صهيب نبهان

..

[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,10,darkblue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مضيتَ وما في الشعرِ شيءٌ يصيمنا = سوى أننا صغنا القصيدَ ( مِسَمْسِما ) 
وقالوا بأن الشعر لا يطعم ( العيا = ل ) أو يجلب الحظ الضحوك مُسَلِّما
ولا يفتح الشعر البيوت ولا الهوى = ولا يدفع الإيصال مهما تقادما 
وكيف الفواتير التي قد تآلفتْ = تُسَدُّ وتزوير ( الفلوس ) مُحَرَّما ؟!
فلم ألق رداً غير أن قلتُ (مُقْرَفاً ) = أيا طفلتي أضحى هواكِ مُعَلْقَما 
فكل جنيهاتِ الكنانة لن تفي = بأن تشتري قلباً ليؤويكِ في السما
وقلبي كنانيٌّ أصيلٌ معتقٌ = فإن رُمْتِ نجماً سوف يهديكِ أنجما[/poem]

..

----------


## نادي حافظ

*مرّت عليّ كأنها لمّا دنت
زخات عطر والقلوب تهيم*

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,5,royalblue" type=3 line=0 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
مرْ عطرها الخفاق  أن يبقى ؛ فما  =   تندى الحياة إذا النسيم يريم[/poem]

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/3.gif" border="outset,4,white" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> تمهل ؛ فقد خابت ظنونيَ عندما = جلبت لها ( لبسا ) جديدا مهندَما
>                    فألقته في وجهي وقالت ليَ : ( اتِّكِلْ ) = وإلا جعلت الرأس منك مهشَّما
>                   أيفرحني لبس كمثلك بائس   = و (دفتر شيكاتي  ) بملياره نما
>                  وقل إن تشأْ في الشعر ألف قصيدة=   أو اجعل طريقي بالقصيد ( ملغَّما)
>                  أنا - أيها المنحوس بالشعر - لست من =   مع الشاعر ( الفَقْرانِ)ترقىإلى السما
> إذا مااشترى الشعر  ( المُبَايِلَ ) فلتكن   =    به ( كَامِيراتٌ) ؛ لاتقل لي ربما
> وإلا  ف( غُرْ ياالدَّلْعَدِي وامشِ من هنا  = وخلي قصايدَكْ تبقَ تعطيك) منجما
>                  فعدت - أنا المتعوس - أحمل خيبتي =  أفوض للرحمن أمري مسَّلما[/poem]



أضحك الله سنك يا دكتور
رااااااااااائع حد الدهشة
عشت معها متبسما ضاحكا هذا الصباح الجميل و أتعجب من مقدرتك على مزج العامية بالفصحى ببراعة
جميل حقا
تحياتي

----------


## نادي حافظ

مازح صديقك بالذي يهواه
وانثر عليه محبة ترعاه

----------


## صهيب نبهان

..

هبت على شفتي نسائم حبها * فتوردت لهبوبها الشفتان

..

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="black" bkimage="" border="double,6,black" type=3 line=1 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
نم ياصهيب معانقا   =  أحلامك الورديّهْ
               واذكر مرور نسيمها  =    في ساعة( الصبحيَّهْ )[/poem]

----------


## عزيزة الخولي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="groove,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هلت نسائم حسنه فى رقة = وأنا أحاول أن أصوغ كلامى 
فعدلت عما كنت قد سطرته = وأعدت نظم سعادتى ونظامى 
حسان يا حسن القصيد بهرتنا = بالشعر فى بيت من الأحلام 
وبكل حرف فى القصيد نقولها= إنا نحبك يا أبانا الحامى 
حامى حمى الشعراء فى أرض الوغى = حيث الذئاب تحولت لحمام[/poem]

----------


## صهيب نبهان

..

من مثل أمي في النساء وفي المزاجْ ؟ *** تاجٌ على قلبي وقلبٌ تحت تاجْ !

..

----------


## نادي حافظ

جاءت تعاتبني بدمع نازف
وجرت على الخدين لؤلؤتان
فتحت يديها فاكتشفت حديقة
تمشي إليّ أريجها تحناني

----------


## صهيب نبهان

*..

نم يا فؤادي إن هذا الحب يحرسه الشقاءْ 
كم مرة أخفقت كي تحيا بأجفان السماءْ 

..*

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,tomato,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="double,6,tomato" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
        أ[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/3.gif" border="outset,4,white" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,5,royalblue" type=2 line=1 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
( عزيزةٌ) والعز حولك  طافا         =       مترقرقا بنعيمه رفافا
             والشعر بين يديك أطلق شدوه       =           مترنما بوداده عزافا
            ماذا اقول وأنت تزجين الندى       =            طيَ الوداد مرحبا شفافا
           أبنيتي والبشر يملأ مهجتي              =        ويحيل لي الغيم البعيد ضفافا
          أنا لست إلا خادما لمن انتمى            =           للضاد ، قد ملكت علي شَغافا
         أما الحماة فكل فرد يبتغي           =       من أجلها بين الورى إنصافا[/[/poem]poem[/poem]]

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/3.gif" border="outset,4,white" type=3 line=0 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
إلى الابنة العزيزة 
                                              ( عزيزة )
            أ( عزيزةٌ) والعز حولك  طافا         =       مترقرقا بنعيمه رفافا
             والشعر بين يديك أطلق شدوه       =           مترنما بوداده عزافا
            ماذا اقول وأنت تزجين الندى       =            طيَ الوداد مرحبا وكَّافا
           ويهل منك تواضع جم الربى   =          يهمي بنبل كالسنا شفافا
           أبنيتي والبشر يملأ مهجتي              =        ويحيل لي الغيم البعيد ضفافا
          أنا لست إلا خادما لمن انتمى            =           للضاد ، قد ملكت علي شَغافا
         أما الحماة فكل فرد يبتغي           =       من أجلها بين الورى إنصافا[/poem]

----------


## مروة دياب

اسمحوا لي أن أشارك معكم.. و بداية قصيرة

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="black" bkimage="" border="double,6,black" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فلسطين يا روح الوجود و نبضةً = من القلب تسقيه العذاب لياليا[/poem]

----------


## zahya

[frame="3 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/15.gif" border="double,4,orange" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]


يحاولُ البعضُ كفَّ الحرفِ عن هممٍ =قد أودعتْ همَّها  في الروح والبدن

[/poem][/frame]

----------


## صهيب نبهان

*..

نما في ضلوعي قلبُ صبٍّ معذبٌ * فما ارتاح ذاك النابضُ المتلهفُ 

..*

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Arial,7,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/25.gif" border="groove,10,red" type=3 line=1 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
الأخت الكريمة
 المبدعة المتجددة 
 (بنت البحر  )
  نقلتنا لفضاء شع بالنورِ    = وبالهدى وسمو الروح، مغمورِِ
  كأن بيتك أفق ليس يدركه    =  إلا ِِرؤى حالمٍ ،  بالعزم مسحورِِ
فأبدعي منه أشعارا تسير بنا =    لعالم صادق بالحق معمـــــــــورِِ[/poem]

----------


## zahya

[frame="3 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/35.gif" border="double,4,darkblue" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
روائحُ الغارِ حيثُ الرُّوحُ  يربطُها=حبلٌ من النُّورِ بالإيمانِ يلتحمُ
قلبي إليه بصدقِ الحبِّ يأخذني=ياروعةَ العيشِ لمَّا الحظُّ يبتسمُ
ياصانعَ الخيرِلا تقطعْ يداً أبدًا=بالودِّ مُدَّتْ وأشبعْ من بها طُعموا[/poem][/frame]

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="inset,9,orange" type=3 line=0 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
ماذا لو استبقت للخير ألبابُ  =  أصحابها عن رياء الفعل قد غابوا؟
يسدون من دون منٍّ خيرهم ؛ فهمُ =   للفضل والبر والإحسان أصحابُ
لاغرو أن مزجت بالطهر أنفسهم    = وحفهم من شذى الإيثار أطيابُ[/poem]

----------


## zahya

[frame="3 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,4,darkblue" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بيدتْ بنا عندَ الشروقِ مفاسدٌ=وتعانقتْ بينَ الأنامِ قلوبُ
وتوطدَّتْ خيرُ الأواصرِ بالهدى=وتمهَّدتْ  للمؤمنينَ دروبُ
ماالضُّرُ في أنْ يُستعادَ بعصرِنا=عهدُ الإباءِ وبالطيوبِ يؤوبُ
وركضتُ أسعى بالحروفِِ ومهجتي=بندا السلامِ على السطورِ تلوبُ
فيها من الأحلام مايكفي الورى=لحياة عزِّ بالودادِ تطيبُ[/poem][/frame]

----------


## نادي حافظ

بلد عليّ وفي دمي بلد بدد
بلدان يعتركان في هذا الجسد

----------


## zahya

[frame="3 80"][poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="coral" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="double,9,darkred" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دعمتُ نداءَكم بصهيلِ شعرٍ=يجوبُ الكونَ بالفكرِ النظيفِ
ويدعو الناسَ كي يحظوا بنصرٍ=بعودتِهم إلى الدينِ الحنيفِ
فيُرفعُ مجدُنا بعدَ انهزامِ=ويُزهرُ عزُّنا بعدَ الخريفِ
فقاومْ بالحروفِ بكلِّ عزمٍ=وقدِّمْ للورى عونَ الحصيفِ[/poem][/frame]
 :f2:

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]في هذا الزمن ليس هناك من في الاخلاص يتفانى
بيديك اخذت دفتر احلامي ومزقته
وجمعت ذكرياتي في كتاب ثم عنوة بعثرته
لن انسى ذاك الاعصار الذي حل بكياني
وسرق مني كل ضحكة اردت اهداءها لزماني
ولكن اعلم انني قد اعلنت الانتقام
فليس لك من بين جديد الاحلام مكان............[/grade]

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

الأخت المبدعة الرقيقة 

 (free bird)

تحمل كتاباتك عبق الشعر وروحه  ورفرفته ، غير أنها لاتحتاج إلا إلى أقل القليل فيما يتعلق بالوزن 

الشعري، وهو أمر ميسور على ذوي الإحساس الدقيق والآذان المرهفة.

ولك التحية والتقدير.

وسأبدا بالنون ؛ حيث انتهيت.

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,orange,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="double,6,orange" type=3 line=1 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
نادموا الشعر ؛ إن ما فيه خمر   =   شربها ليس مسكرا للعقولِ
            فهي تسقي الوجدان والفكر رِيَّا   =    ملئت كأسه من السلســـلِ[/poem]

----------


## zahya

[frame="3 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/47.gif" border="double,4,darkblue" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

لاترتضوا عيشةً في القاعِ مسكنُها=حصنُ الأباةِ منيعٌ عرشهُ القممُ 

كابرتُ حزني سنيناً كلّها وجعٌ=وهدَّني الهمُّ أضنى جسميَ السَّقمُ 

أطبقتُ كفي على الأقلام مقسمةً=بأنَّ أصبَّ مداداً حرفُهُ حِمَمُ 

وأحرقَ الشرَّ بالإيمانِ ضاربة ً=بهِ العدوَّ بأشعارٍ بها النِّقَمُ 

أرقى إلى المجدِ لاحزنٌ يغالبُني=-وأقطفُ الخيرَ حيثُ الوعدُ يبتسمُ
 [/poem][/frame]


شعر 
بنت البحر 
يكفيكم فخراً فأحمد منكم***وكفى به نسباً لعزِّ المؤمن

----------


## نادي حافظ

مدت يدين من النعناع واشتبكت
بالكف كفُ كأنا في الهوا شجره

----------


## zahya

[frame="3 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/44.gif" border="double,4,darkblue" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تكاثرَ البغيُ حتى لمْ يجدْ أملاً=إلى السلامِ بهذا العصرِ إنسانُ
ماللدِّيارِ التي قد كنتُ أعشقُها=حلَّ الرُّبوعَ بها ليلٌ وغربـانُ[/poem][/frame]
 :f:

----------


## نادي حافظ

نعم المحب الذي إن جاء عاشقه
تكلّم الشعر في عينيه واشتعلا

----------


## عزيزة الخولي

بعد طول غياب
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الكفر بات يحيط أرض ما بها  = عدل ولا حب بلا  حكام 
واستأسدت كل الشرور وأصبحت = حصن الأمان بعالم النوام 
بالباطل انتشر الخراب تهدمت = مدن العدالة فى سراب الحامى[/poem]

----------


## zahya

[frame="3 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/16.gif" border="double,4,orange" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ماذا عسانا نرتجـــــــــــــــــــي =من عالَمٍ فقدَ العقـــــــــــــــولْ

جعــــــــــــــلَ الرزايا سلعــــة ً=تـُشرى بأفئدة ِالفحــــــــــــولْ

والعقلُ ضلَّ طريقـــــــَــــــــه=وتحكَّمتْ فيه العجـــــــــــولْ

والجيلُ غيَّبهُ الهـــــــــــــوى=في قرعِ أصواتِ الطبـــــولْ[/poem][/frame]

----------


## نادي حافظ

لو عاش كل امرئ في عين عاشقه
لاشتاق عاشقه أن يغمض العينا

----------


## zahya

[frame="3 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/16.gif" border="double,4,orange" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نعم أبي ألقيت كل سلاحي=لاأستطيع حروبكم بصلاحي
أنت المليك ونحن من أبنائكم=فارحم بنا ضعفاً ورد سلاحي[/poem][/frame]

----------


## نادي حافظ

حسنات حبك كلهن ذنوب
فاغسل فؤادك أيها المحبوب

----------


## zahya

[frame="3 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/35.gif" border="double,4,darkblue" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بالله لاتتحنَّطـــــــــــي = بالعارِ واتَّخذي القرارْ
لاتخذلي الأشرافَ بالـــــ = ـخوفِ المشينِ من الصِّغارْ
            مهما علا شأنُ الصَّغيـــ= ـرفإنَّه الغرُّ المُدارْ 
فتذكَّري شمَّ الجبا= هِ وعانقِي ألق َالنـَّهارْ[/poem][/frame]

----------


## نادي حافظ

روحي تحن إلى وطن
حامت وحطت في بدن !

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/3.gif" border="outset,4,white" type=0 line=0 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
رومي العلا وتطلعي  =  نحو المكارم باقتدار
وتسنمي الشرف الرفـــ=ــيع ؛ فإنه تاج الفخار
وإذا دعاك إلى معا=نقة الثرى شوق المزار
أوأججت فيك الحنيـــ=ـــن مدامع حرى غزار
فاستمسكى بالعزم مشـ=ــتملا بحسن الإصطبار[/poem]

----------


## zahya

[frame="3 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/16.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نجومُ الليلِ  أحسبُها  عيوناً=تناجي الرَّبَّ بالنُّورِ  الجميلِ

	تذكِّرُني  بأنَّ  النَّفسَ   تحيا=لأجلِ  اللهِ  بالعملِ  الفضيلِ

	فآثرتُ  انتظارَ  الليلِ عشقاً=لوصلِ النَّجمِ من قبلِ الأفولِ[/poem][/frame]

----------


## zahya

•	[frame="3 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,4,darkblue" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رذاذٌ      بالمودة      رافقتني=وواكبتْ المواهبَ في  شعوري 
•	فجاد  الغيثُ  من  علمٍ   لديها=وأنبتَ في الربى  خيرَ  الزهورِ 
•	ويعلمُ   خالقي   أنَّ   احتفائِي=بمقدم  نجمةٍ   فيهِ   سروري 
•	فهلْ أهدي إليكِ  اليومَ  شعري=أم ِ الأطيابَ من زهرٍ وجوري؟ 
•	وقلْ  شهِدَتْ   بأنّي   بامتنانٍ=لِما  أسديتِ  من  نصحٍ  وفيرِ[/poem][/frame]
 :f2:

----------


## نادي حافظ

رقد الذين أحبهم وبقيت عند الليل وحدي
يغتالني بسكونه وأذله بطويل سهدي

----------


## zahya

[frame="3 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="double,4,darkblue" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

دخلتُ حديقةَ َالأرواحِ يومــــاً=فكانَ الجوُّ مبتهجَ المحيّــــــــا 

وفيهِ الصِّدقُ تنشدُ بانشراحٍ=جميلَ الشِّعرِ وضـــــاءً أبيَّـــــا 

فقلتُ بربِّكِ الغفَّـــــارِ جودي=بذاكَ الحسنِ هيَّا صدقُ هيَّا 

نـُضيءُ لأمَّةِ الإسلامِ دربــــاً=بنــــورِ اللهِ نمشيهِ سويَّـــــا [/poem][/frame]

----------


## نادي حافظ

يا وقت يا وقت لا تعصف بأغنيتي
يا وقت لا وقت كي أصطاد ألحاني

----------


## عزيزة الخولي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/46.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نزف البكاء دموع عينك يا وطن= هلا استعرت عيوننا جمعاء
فبكاؤنا يا أمتى سيطول حت=ما طالما تركت يدى الجبناء 
تلهو وتعبث بالثرى وبكل ما =سطرت يدى وشيدته بناء 
لكن ما من أعين يا أمتى = لتعار حتى نستزيد بكاء[/poem]

----------


## zahya

[frame="3 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/15.gif" border="double,4,darkblue" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أطرقتُ رأسي ودمعُ العين يُغرقني=والصَّوتُ مختنقٌ ممَّاأعانيـــــــــهِ
والقلبُ يلهــــــثُ مفجوعـــــاً بأمَّتهِ = والآهُ تحرق شريانــــي بما فيـــــهِ
ومـــــــا حزنتُ لشعرٍ عشتُ أكتبُهُ= ولاأسفتُ لعمـــــرٍفيـــــهِ أفنــــــيهِ
واليومَ غصَّ مدادي في تفجُّعِــــــــهِ = منْ ذُ لِّ شعبٍ رماه ُ الجَّهلُ بالتيهِ[/poem][/frame]
شعر 
 :f:  
بنت البحر

----------


## نادي حافظ

هل كان ذنبك مثل ذنبي في الهوى
كي أصطلي نارا وأنت تعاني

----------


## zahya

[frame="3 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/44.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ناديتُ ناديتُ لكنْ صُمَّ من ناديتْ=لاالصَّوتُ عادَ ولامن فيهِ قد سمَّيْتْ[/poem][/frame]

----------


## نادي حافظ

تمت محاسنه وتمتم خاطري:
"يا رب لا تدخل دمي في التجربه"

----------


## zahya

[frame="2 80"][poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/17.gif" border="double,4,darkred" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بدأتُ دربي بهدي الله أقطعه =فعلَّمَ القلبَ كيف الله يحفظُهُ[/poem][/frame]

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,5,royalblue" type=3 line=0 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
هدهد براح الهدى مافيك من ضيق = واسكب على الدرب فضي َّالأباريق
واصعد إلى النور ؛ فالآفاق سابحة = تسقي ظَمَا الكون قدسيَّ الأفاويق[/poem]

----------


## نادي حافظ

قالت : سلاما ، قلت : أهلا مرحبا
وسألتها : أين الملاك يقيم؟
قالت : قلوب العاشقين منازلي
ومتى حللت بعاشق سأقيم
قال ابن جنبي : ليس بابي موصدا
فلتدخليه وتمرحي يا ريم
قالت : وربي من أضاء محاسني
لعباده فقد الرشاد حكيم

----------


## (ندى)

ما ضرّ لي جـــــــار أجاوره---أن لا يكون لبابه ســــــتر
أعمى إذا ما جارتي خرجت---حتى يُواري جارتي الخدر
و تصـــمُّ عمـــا بينهم أذني---حتى يصـــير كأنّه و قــــر

راء

----------


## لميس الامام

رجعت لي نادم والفرح اسطره
همس على شفتيك اليوم يبتسم

غيابك ليل الأسى قد مزقت يده
اوتار قلبي فلا عرف و لانغم

لميس الامام

----------


## (ندى)

من ذا يُعيرك عينه تبكي بها---أرأيت عينًا للدموع تُعار
راء

----------


## لميس الامام

ربً حال كأنها مذهب الديبـــاج
صارت من رقة كاللاًذ
وزمان مثل ابنة الكرم حسنا
عاد عند العيون مثل الدًاذي
او ما من فساد رأي الليالي
أن شعري هذا ..وحالي هذي


الذال  ( من باب التغيير وسأوافيك مساءا)

----------


## (ندى)

::eek::  



> الذال  ( من باب التغيير )


 ::sorry::  




> وسأوافيك مساءا


مرحبا  ::mazika2::  

ذَلَّ من يأوي إلى مُلتَجَىءٍ --- ليس يؤوي ويروّي من ظَما
ميم :Smart:

----------


## لميس الامام

مررت على الديار ديار ليلى
اقبل ذا الجدار وذا الجدارا
وما حب الديار شغفن قلبي
ولكن حب من سكن الديارا

(قيس بن الملوح)

(الراء)

----------


## لميس الامام

سأكمل يا ندى 

ربما تجمعنا أقدارنا ..ذات يوم
بعد ما عز اللقاء!!!

فإذا أنكر خل خله
وتلاقينا لقاء الغرباء....
ومضى كل الى غايته....
لا تقل شئنا ...فإن الحظ شاء....

الهمزة؟ ام الآلف؟؟

----------


## (ندى)

> سأكمل يا ندى


 :No:  أعتقد أن قوانين المساجلة لا تجيز هذا، و إلا....سأردّ عليك ثم أردّ على نفسي، وأردّ على نفسي  إلى أن يشاء الله...: ::nooo::  
: 
 :Bye:

----------


## (ندى)

الراء
رأيت المنايا خبط عشواء من تصب--- تمته ومن تخطئ يعمر فيهرم 
الميم

----------


## لميس الامام

> الراء
> رأيت المنايا خبط عشواء من تصب--- تمته ومن تخطئ يعمر فيهرم 
> الميم



ما في النوَى خير، لنرضى بالنوى
بلك ان كل الخير ان نحيا معا

العين

لميس

----------


## (ندى)

العين
على كل حالٍ أنت بالفضل آخذ--- وما الفضل إلا للـذي يتفضـل
اللام

----------


## لميس الامام

> العين
> على كل حالٍ أنت بالفضل آخذ--- وما الفضل إلا للـذي يتفضـل
> اللام



لم الليالي التي أخنت على جدتي
برقة الحال واعذرني ولا تلم


(الميم)

----------


## (ندى)

[frame="1 80"]الميم
مكـر مفـر مقبـل مدبـر معـا---كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من علِ
اللام[/frame]

----------


## لميس الامام

> [frame="1 80"]الميم
> مكـر مفـر مقبـل مدبـر معـا---كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من علِ
> اللام[/frame]



لأبر د باللقيا غليلا من الهوى    توقد نيران الغضا هيمانه

الهاء

----------


## (ندى)

*[frame="1 80"]
تحية طيبة يا لميسالهاء
هذا اللباس مع الرهبان في  شعـثٍ--- فهـل تـراه نـجـاةً  للرهابـيـن 
قد  يفتح  المـرء حانوتـاً  لمتجـره---  وقد فتحت لـك الحانـوت  بالديـن
النون [/frame]*

----------


## لميس الامام

> *[frame="1 80"]
> تحية طيبة يا لميسالهاء
> هذا اللباس مع الرهبان في  شعـثٍ--- فهـل تـراه نـجـاةً  للرهابـيـن 
> قد  يفتح  المـرء حانوتـاً  لمتجـره---  وقد فتحت لـك الحانـوت  بالديـن
> النون [/frame]*


وتحية اعطر يا عزيزتي ندى....


نسج أجفانك من خيط السهى   -------- كل جفن ظل دهرا ينتظـــــــر
ولك النسيان من انت لـــــــه   -------- هو ملهى منك او مرمى نظر


الراء

----------


## لميس الامام

> *[frame="1 80"]
> تحية طيبة يا لميسالهاء
> هذا اللباس مع الرهبان في  شعـثٍ--- فهـل تـراه نـجـاةً  للرهابـيـن 
> قد  يفتح  المـرء حانوتـاً  لمتجـره---  وقد فتحت لـك الحانـوت  بالديـن
> النون [/frame]*


وتحية اعطر يا عزيزتي ندى....


نسج أجفانك من خيط السهى   -------- كل جفن ظل دهرا ينتظـــــــر
ولك النسيان من انت لـــــــه   -------- هو ملهى منك او مرمى نظر


الراء

----------


## (ندى)

*
الراء
رأيت الذنوب تميت القلوب----ويتبعهـا الـذل  إدمانهـا 
وترك الذنوب حياة القلوب----وخيرٌ لنفسـك  عصيانـها 
الهاء
*

----------


## لميس الامام

هي المقادير تجري في اعنتها ----- فاصبر فليس لها صبر على حال (اللام)

----------


## (ندى)

*
أظن يا لميس أن البيت  كالتالي:
هي المقادير تجري في أزمّتها----فاصبر فليس لها صبر على حال
دع المقادير تجري في أعنّتها -----ولا تبيتن الا خــــالــــي البــــال
مابين طرفة عين وانتباهتهـا ----- يغير الله مــن حال إلى حــال
*

*
اللام
لا تكن صلباً فتُكسَر---لا ولا رطبا فتُعصَر
الراء*

----------


## لميس الامام

> *
> أظن يا لميس أن البيت  كالتالي:
> هي المقادير تجري في أزمّتها----فاصبر فليس لها صبر على حال
> دع المقادير تجري في أعنّتها -----ولا تبيتن الا خــــالــــي البــــال
> مابين طرفة عين وانتباهتهـا ----- يغير الله مــن حال إلى حــال
> *
> 
> *
> اللام
> ...


العزيزة ندى انت محقة ولكنها اتت ايضا بهذا السياق:

هي المقادير تجري في اعنتها  --- فاصبر فليس لها صبر على حال

اما في الراء:

رصد الغفلة حتى أمكنت-------- ورعى الحارس حتى هجعـــــــــا
ركب الأهوال في زورته-------- ثم ما سلم حتـــــى ودعـــــــــــــا

(علي ابن جبلة)

----------


## (ندى)

*[frame="1 80"]العين
عفت جوارحهم عن كل فاحشـةٍ----فالصدق مذهبهم والخوف والوجل
اللام[/frame]*

----------


## لميس الامام

لو رام قلبي عن هواك تصبرا
ما كان لي طول الحياة بصاحب

سلب الهوى عقلي وقلبي عنوة
لم يبق مني غير جسم شاحب

----------


## زاد الخير

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,4,darkred,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

بيني وبينَك للوفاءِ عهودُ=ماخنتُها يومًا وأنتَ بعيدُ
أدعو لك المولى بخير ٍ ترتقي=فيه المعالي والأنامَ تسودُ
يامن بدينِ الله كنتَ شقيقَنا=فاسلمْ ونصرُ الله فيك أكيدُ

[/poem]

----------


## زاد الخير

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
داري ودارك في الجنانِ يشيدُها=عملُ الفلاحِ على هدى ويقين
دعني أجاهدْ بالخفاءِ فإنني=ماكنتُ أحنثُ في الحياة ِ يميني[/poem]

----------


## (ندى)

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,4,darkred,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> 
> بيني وبينَك للوفاءِ عهودُ=ماخنتُها يومًا وأنتَ بعيدُ
> أدعو لك المولى بخير ٍ ترتقي=فيه المعالي والأنامَ تسودُ
> يامن بدينِ الله كنتَ شقيقَنا=فاسلمْ ونصرُ الله فيك أكيدُ
> 
> [/poem]


[frame="1 80"]الدال
دنياي غرتني و عفوك غرني...ما حيلتي في هذه أو ذاك
الكاف[/frame]

----------


## لميس الامام

كل الشعوب لها من امسها عظة
تهدي خطاها تقيها شعر عثرات
التاء

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> كل الشعوب لها من امسها عظة
> تهدي خطاها تقيها شعر عثرات
> التاء


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تاهت خطايَ فلم أجد يا فتنتي=إلا بعينك إذ نأيتُ حياتي
ضمي فؤاداً جاء يرقص نابضاً=و أقيلي يا كل المُنى عَثراتي [/poem]

التاء من جديد

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> داري ودارك في الجنانِ يشيدُها=عملُ الفلاحِ على هدى ويقين
> دعني أجاهدْ بالخفاءِ فإنني=ماكنتُ أحنثُ في الحياة ِ يميني[/poem]



شعر جميل أخي زاد الخير 
جعلني أخرج عن شروط المساجلة و أعود إليها لأرد عليها ... وفقك الله

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,limegreen,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/19.gif" border="double,4,green" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نبل الحروف هنا يذكرني بها=يا رب فاجمعنا على الخيراتِ
لك في الحياة دعاء قلبٍ مخلصٍ=بلقاك بين الحورِ في الجناتِ[/poem]

----------


## زاد الخير

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,darkred,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

تالله مابخسَ الإلهُ صنيعَ من =جعلَ الهدايةَ منهجًا لحياةِ
هي دورة ٌ في العمْرِ سوفَ ندورُها=مابين أخيارٍ وبينَ بُغاةِ
والعقلُ يطلبُ أن نعيشَ بحكمةٍ=بالوعي نأخذُها بكفِّ أناةِ
يحتارُ فيك المبطلون َ فيهتدوا=خجلاً وأنتَ تؤمُّهم بصلاةِ

[/poem]

----------


## (ندى)

*التاء*

*[poem font="Times New Roman,5,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,5,royalblue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

   تــروعــنــا الـجــنـائـز مـقـبــلات---فـنـلـهــو حـيـن تــذهــب مـدبــرات

   كـروعـة هــجـمـة لـمـُـغـار ســبــع---فــلــمــا غــاب عــادت راتــعــات

 [/poem]**التاء*

----------


## محمد نديم

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="none,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تاقت عيوني للأنوار أشهدها=ملئ الجوانب والأصقاع زاهيها
هذي جنان الشعر في جنباتها = والود من روح الصفا يرويها
هذي رياض الحب تزهرحسنها=والبوح من عشق لها حاديها[/poem]

----------


## زاد الخير

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,darkred,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هاديتُ قومي نقيَّ  الشِّعرِ من زمنٍ=حتَّى ربا طاهرًا بالخيرِ مزدانا
ألملمُ الحزن عن أهدابِ أمَّتِا= وأغزلُ البشرَ للأفراح فستانا[/poem]

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,darkred,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> هاديتُ قومي نقيَّ  الشِّعرِ من زمنٍ=حتَّى ربا طاهرًا بالخيرِ مزدانا
> ألملمُ الحزن عن أهدابِ أمَّتِا= وأغزلُ البشرَ للأفراح فستانا[/poem]



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,darkred,bold,normal" bkcolor="burlywood" bkimage="" border="double,4,firebrick" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نعرفُهُ ، ليس يخفى في السما قمرُ=و ليس ينكرُ عطرَ الطهرِ ذو لُبِّ
فاح الأريجُ ، أريجُ الشعرِ من زَمنٍ=يا زادُ لمَا شدت عصفورةُ الحُبِّ[/poem]

----------


## (ندى)

الباء*[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,5,royalblue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

بغض الحياة وخوف الله أخرجني --- وبيع نفس بما ليست لـه  ثمنـــاً 
إني وزنت الذي يبقـى  ليعدلــــــه --- ما ليس يبقى فلا والله ما  أتزنـا 
[/poem]* النون

----------


## زاد الخير

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,darkred,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

نسوا وقارَالهدى بهزِّ راقصةٍ=رمى الضلالُ بها همًَّا وأحزانا
 فأبدعتْ رقصةً طابَ السقوطُ بها=لأكثرِ الناسِ فابكِ الدَّمعَ نيرانا
قومٌ نراهم بطيشِ اللهوِ قد فقؤوا=عينَ الصَّلاحِ فصارَ الفسقُ ربَّانا


[/poem]

----------


## محمد المصيلحي

*النون 

نبكي على الدنيا وما من معشر 
........... جمعـتهم الدنيا ولم يتفرقوا ..... المتنبي

القاف*

----------


## لميس الامام

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> داري ودارك في الجنانِ يشيدُها=عملُ الفلاحِ على هدى ويقين
> دعني أجاهدْ بالخفاءِ فإنني=ماكنتُ أحنثُ في الحياة ِ يميني[/poem]


النون:

نحيف الشوى يعدو على ام رأسه
ويحفي فيقوى عدوه حين يقطع

يمج ظلاما في نهار لسانه
ويفهم عمن قال ماليس يسمع

( المتنبي)

العين

لميس الامام

----------


## محمد المصيلحي

*عدوك ميتا وهم موتى يحركهم ... خوف المنون وجبن الطبع والطمع 
لغير باريك لم تركع وقد وهـنت ... منك العـظام ، وهم بالأمر قد ركـعـوا 
يا قانت الفجر ماذا قد دعوت لهم ؟... قد بح صوتك للإرشـاد ما استمعوا
هـلا دعـوت كـنـوح حـين أرهـقه  ... إصرار قوم طغوا ، في الغي قد رتعوا
رباه فاخسف بهم عرب عروبتهم ... زيف ، ومن ضرطهم  يغشاهمُ الهلع

....
من مرثيتي لإمام المجاهدين الشيخ / أحمد ياسين
تقبله الله عنده من الشهداء وأسكنه فسيح جـنـاتـه*

----------


## محمد نديم

إلى من طالما أدهشتني ... أميرة الدهشة .. ابنة الشيشان .. وزهرة مدينة   (سايسن )... عاشقة اللوز وجبال الثلج ... ورفيقة السناجب والفراشات الجميلة..   (صفا)

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,darkblue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/26.gif" border="none,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عيناك ام تلك الفنارات التي=تهدي السفين بليلة الإبحار
كفاك أم تلك الخمائل عطرها=يمحو بقلبي سؤة الأوزار.
ماكنت أهوى غير ودك يا (صفا)=للعمر يزهو في سما الأعمار
ما كنت أرجو غير وجهك ملهما=لي بالقصيد ورائع الأشعار
ياأنت  ! يا شمس البراءة في الدنا=من نورها عم الضياء نهاري
يا زهرة ( الشيشان) راح أريجها=يهدي العبير لسائر الأزهار.[/poem]

----------


## محمد المصيلحي

*ريمٌ عَلى القَاع بَيْنَ البَانِ والعَلمِ ...  أحَلَّ سَفْكَ دَمِي في الْأشْهُرِ الحُرُمِ 
رمَـى القَضَـاءُ بعـيْنـي جُـؤذَر أَسدًا ... يـا سَـاكنَ القـاعِ, أَدْرِكْ ساكِنَ الأَجَمِِ  
لمَّا رنَا حَدَّثتْني النَّفْسُ قائِلةً .. يا ويْحَ جنبَ بالسَّهم المُصِيبِ رُمِي
جَحَدتُها وكَتَمْتُ السَّهمَ في كَبِدي ... جُرْحُ الأحِبَّةِ عِندي غَيْرُ ذِي ألَمِ*

نهج البردة لأحمد شوقي

----------


## مازن دويكات

على ساقِ ليمونة ِ المتنزة     قرأتُ حروفَ اسمكِ المستفزة
   ولامستها بأصابع كفي                  كما  الرأسمالي كنزة
   أراد َ اللحاءُ ابتلاع الحروفَ       ولكنها قاومته       بعزة

 وظلتْ على ساقها أحرفُ  اسمكِ صامدة      بشموخ كغزة

هذا النص للمساجلة الشعرية, وهو رد على مساجلة د.آمال كحيل

انا اسف جداً اعتقدت أن آخر مشاركة للدكتورة آمال، لا تعتبوا عليّ أنا جديد طازة,

----------


## محمد نديم

الى الأخوة الأحباء المشاركين في المساجلة الشعرية 
كنا قد  اتفقنا أنها مساجلة بما يعن للشاعر من أبيات كيبوردية تلقائية من وحي الخاطر ...
وليس الشماركة بشعر معروف ... 
فلو تم الرجوع الى البداية لكانت المساجلة أروع 
شرفنا بكم جميعا وشكرا لكم لشماركتم واهتمامكم.,
سلمتم بخير.

----------

